# When you miss your estranged spouse...



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

what helps?

Let's compile a list to continuously refer back to in the future!

I'm feeling weak today and missing my old life and the old J.

What gets you through these moments?


----------



## jeepmanw518 (Nov 30, 2009)

anything but call her


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

turn on loud music and sing loudly.

call a friend and talk about anything else but him/her.

Journal.

Let yourself cry.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Exercise. Nothing like a good run to make you feel better. If you aren't ready for a run, start with a walk, even a short one. At the mall, pushing a stroller, if you must. But getting up and out will make a difference.


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

anything that requires just a bit of exertion...it is usually hard to concentrate ...

a walk, skating,a bike ride, going to a park, zoo...


----------



## Ana_Nurse (Oct 24, 2009)

I prefer music and tears... then I feel better


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Reading the Bible.

Music.

Prayer.

Calling a friend.


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

accepting the pain
being attentive to each moment
looking
listening
accepting the pain


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

- Go to the gym

- Acknowledge the sadness. Acknowledge that you will get past it.

- It's ok to remember the good times.

- Then acknowledge the lies, deceit, and utter betrayal that your partner _willfully_ committed against you.

- Remember who you were _before_ your partner. You had a full life, with friends, interests, and plenty to share - that's what made you attractive in the first place.

- You were happy before you met them. Your happiness does not depend upon this person.

- Get stinking drunk *Optional*


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

Volunteer
watch funny movies
watch sappy movies and cry your eyes out
spend time with children and play
love your pets


----------



## mls31 (Aug 22, 2009)

Go for a walk

Workout

Go shopping (aka retail therapy)

Make plans with friends or family

Spend time with your pet(s)

Realize that you deserve someone who doesn't willingly make you feel like crap


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Go to the gym or for a run. Go hang out with friends. If all fails, I look at a picture of her and the OM - that kills it for me immediately.


----------



## endymion (Oct 1, 2009)

Drinking. Not something I'd recommend, but it works for me.


----------



## karajh (Jul 25, 2009)

Go for a walk
Spend time with my kids
read a good book
and sometimes cry and face it head on. It does get easier eventually and to face it is to heal it. You have to grieve the loss sometime!


----------

